# Sunday 28 Northern Beaches



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Anybody keen for a sunday morning fish on the northern beaches (Sydney NSW Australia Earth for Dodge)?
let me know.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Can't make tomorrow Wigg, but certainly up for it another time


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

not sure where to go.
open to suggestions.
chased the schools of bonnies around balmoral this morning but did no good.
i think the lure i was using was too big.
conditions were good.


----------



## tuco (Dec 3, 2006)

Would you be up for another go at the bonnies?

I have the Sunday morning off and was keen to go somewhere like Balmoral.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

hey...

sorry about the late decision.....but will hit Balmoral at first light

got some "fresh" squid this arvo :wink:

hope to see you guys there

cheers

Steve


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi Wigg,

Probably cannot make it out on Sunday but Monday maybe.

What time were you at Balmoral this morning? I have been hitting bonnies pretty consistantly off Middle Head but they have all been after first light. I have been off the water by about 0700 each morning but have been wondering if the fish are more active later in the morning.

Noted your comments about the lure size, I have been hitting them on a 4" deep diving hard body, the general consensus is that they are not that fussy, what were you using.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

wigg said:


> (Sydney NSW Australia Earth for Dodge)?


 :lol: :lol: good one wigg have a sister lives near you i think


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Lloyd
I was using 3 inch plus trebles metal.
Went out again this morning only saw the bonniea hit the surface once.
Right behind me.
Threw a 1 inch plus trebles metal . got hit but no hook up then they were gone.
Very dissapointing.
Will try again next week.


----------

